# Apache on iPhone



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Has anyone been successful installing Apache and running web apps on their iPhone? This might be a good workaround if you want to run some web apps while away from a WiFi connection and don't have an EDGE data plan...Apache on iPhone


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

**UPDATE** I tried some of the ideas from the link above and could not get web apps to work offline. I'm now only using it to view pdf's and word docs.


----------

